# Printing on Polyester Microfiber material



## Intuitive (Jul 11, 2010)

I've come across polyester microfiber and have never printed on this material before. Does anyone know how sensitive this material is in comparison to regular poly, and cotton garments in regards to leaving heat marks from the press. Any possible suggestions for poly or poly fleece applications (dye sub, theromflex)?

Thank you!


----------

